# TIVO BOLT + Sept 15th



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

4K TIVO BOLT+ AVAILABLE SEPT. 15  MORE RECORDING, MORE TUNERS, MORE TO LOVE
By Joe Ma Posted September 12, 2016 In Announcements, TiVo Products 16 0
At TiVo®, we like to give users more of what they love. This week TiVo will be adding to its TiVo BOLT® line of products with the new TiVo BOLT+, available on Sept. 15. The 4K TiVo BOLT+ will offer greater recording capacity and more tuners, and possess a new sleek black chassis and black remote  plus all the feature goodness of the TiVo BOLT weve grown to love.

What more can a content junky ask for!?

Take a look at this sweet video:

6 tuners 3TB drive called the TiVo Bolt +. looks like bolt but apparently black and larger case.

https://blog.tivo.com/2016/09/bolt-available-sept-15/?utm_source=subs&utm_medium=email


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

Duplicate threads. You're only 16 hours late, but thanks for playing...

Bolt+ Revealed


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

series5orpremier said:


> duplicate threads. You're only 16 hours late, but thanks for playing...
> 
> bolt+ revealed


i got the email from tivo just after midnight so i thought it would be early.


----------

